# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Брюно Пельтье, лучший исполнитель партии Гренгуара в мюзикле Нотр-Дам де Пари, снова в Одессе,19 мая в театре Музкомедии

## Rnt

И так господа одесситы, поклонники французской музыки -нас опять ждёт потрясающий концерт! Брюно приезжает в Одессу!
    19 мая 2011 года в театре Музкомедии состоится концерт!
 Год назад в мае, Брюно первый раз был в Одессе, я думаю такого концерта Музкомедия давно не видела. Непревзойдённый вокалист, поющий в разных жанрах , Брюно очень серьёзно относится к своим выступлениям. Стоит ли говорить что с ним приезжает команда профессионалов, музыканты, тех. персонал, -чтобы сделать концерт незабываемым. В общем, зная прекрасную акустику в одном из лучших залов Одессы - я просто настоятельно рекомендую -пойти, и получить удовольствие.

    Обсуждение концерта 2010 года -смотрим тут
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=418152

----------


## Ники*

Спасибо за отличную новость!!!

----------


## Rnt

Ждём билетов-предвкушая взрыв эмоций..такие люди к нам приезжают не часто :smileflag:

----------


## ЛенчиK

> Ждём билетов-предвкушая взрыв эмоций..такие люди к нам приезжают не часто


 Ждем-ждем!!!! Хорошо бы, чтобы его ежегодное посещение Одессы стало доброй традицией! а еще есть и Киев, и Москва..... :jc_goody:  :Vala_06:

----------


## smily_k

Так с Одессой это уже точно или еще под вопросом??? Ато в Киев  в этот раз не получится поехать, а вот в Одессе пошла бы с удовольствием)))))))

----------


## Rnt

Информация от менеджера Брюно, а он наверное таки знает что говорит... :smileflag: 
Копим деньги на места в первых рядах.....

----------


## smily_k

Ура, ура, ура - вот это подарок))))

----------


## katty86

Урра!!! Даже с сессии смотаюсь на пару деньков ради его концерта!!!  Спасибо! Новость реально отпадная!!!

----------


## Rnt

> а еще есть и Киев, и Москва.....


  и Минск, 17 мая! Большой тур однако!

----------


## ЛенчиK

> и Минск, 17 мая! Большой тур однако!


 Тур большой! Удачи всем, кто может делать заплывы на длинные дистанции!!!!
Я, однако, уже, как в том анекдоте про молодого бычка и старого: "зачем куда-то бежать? щас сами придут сюда..." :smileflag: 
Тем более, что действительно ИДУТ!

----------


## Rnt

Я тоже не плыву далеко :smileflag: , но сижу и вспоминаю фразу про гору и Магомета

----------


## Rnt

Билетики уже есть в продаже! Я купила...
Цены первой половины партера - на много демократичнее чем в прошлом году!

----------


## mifistosz

кому нужны билеты ,пока что они есть, пишем в личку или звони 093 683 91 36

----------


## Rnt

http://www.rbc.ua/rus/companynews/show/bryuno-pelte-v-kieve-artist-dostoynyy-chuda--24032011100100

*Брюно Пельтье. Артист, достойный чуда.*

Альянс – Шатро, 24.03.2011

Он потряс мир своим невероятным голосом, возвестив «Времена соборов». Так начинались времена «Нотр дам де Пари» - мюзикла, который покорил мир, собрал множество наград и вошел в книгу рекордов Гиннеса.
Длинноволосый красавец, рассказывающий эту историю, огромным диапазоном редчайшего голоса, потрясающим артистизмом и пластичной грацией разбил сердца множества женщин мира, и... исчез.

Путь к блистательной роли принца парижских улиц был длинным. В юности квебекский канадец Брюно Пельтье разрывался между спортом и музыкой, притом - видел себя барабанщиком. Но уникальный, мощный вокал дал ему больше возможностей, чем черный пояс по карате и сидение за ударной установкой. И он начал гастроли по квебекским барам, исполняя хиты хард-рока. Пение в тесных прокуренных помещениях чуть не погубило его голос. Брюно пришлось месяц не разговаривать, чтобы вылечить узлы на связках, что для такого общительного парня, как он, было настоящим испытанием.
Первый альбом с оригинальным названием "Bruno Pelletier" не принес славы и богатства. Пельтье честно бился обо все стены на пути юных дарований, пока не встретил свой золотой шанс.
В роли «доброго фея» выступил квебекский классик-либреттист Люк Пламондон. Он искал артиста на главную роль в свой мюзикл «Легенда о Джимми», о фане Джеймса Дина, и ему посоветовали Пельтье. Как только Брюно, волнуясь, спел арию из мюзикла, Люк понял, что искать больше не надо. Но он не представлял, насколько успешное сотрудничество зародилось в этот день.
Обладающий великолепным вокалом, спортивной формой, пластикой, артистизмом, шармом и яркой внешностью, Брюно оказался идеальным артистом для мюзиклов, которые сочетали в себе и вокальные и визуальные аспекты - для него просто не было невозможных задач.
Дальше была «Стармания». Этот известный мюзикл Пламондона уже имел историю успеха, но в новой версии роль предводителя банды «Черные звезды» Джонни Рокфора исполнял Брюно, и он безоговорочно затмил всех исполнителей этой роли за всю историю «Стармании», и покорил Париж.
Развивалась и карьера в Квебеке. Молодой харизматичный певец издал более успешный альбом "Defaire l'amour" ("Разрушить любовь"), а потом, шутки ради, спародировал оперное исполнение Бочелли песни «Мизерере».
Шутка произвела такой фурор, что стало ясно - публика ждет от Брюно оперного репертуара. Певец не остался в долгу и выпустил альбом "Miserere", который стал платиновым и принес Пельтье его первого «Феликса».
Словом, когда Люк Пламондон предложил своему любимому артисту роль Гренгуара в готовящемся мюзикле «Нотр Дам де Пари», певец был слишком занят сольной карьерой и поначалу отказался. Но судьба оказалась сильнее. Люк настаивал, и Брюно все же примерил синий плащ романтического поэта, шагнув в нем к мировой известности. Параллельно он издал успешный альбом "D'autres rives" ("Другие берега").
После уникального успеха мюзикла на его самую яркую звезду посыпались предложения от европейских продюсеров. Но слишком независимый певец не захотел играть по правилам шоу-бизнеса. Слишком долгое пребывание вдали от дома, на подмостках «Нотра» в Париже, а затем и в Лондоне, разрушило его семью. Брюно пренебрег мировой славой и вернулся в Квебек, к сыну.
Дома Пельтье, которого прозвали «певцом-хамелеоном», принялся успешно экспериментировать с жанрами - рок, поп, классика, джаз (альбомы "Sur Scene" ("На сцене"), "Un monde a l'envers" ("Мир наизнанку"), "Concert de No&#235;l" (Рождественский концерт), «Bruno Pelletier et le GrosZorchestre») ... Но самый яркий его проект - мюзикл «Дракула. Между любовью и смертью», где он не только блистательно исполнил роль печального и жестокого Князя Тьмы, который ищет потерянную в веках возлюбленную, но и попробовал себя в новых ролях - арт-директора и сопродюсера. Спектакль ставил наш соотечественник, режиссер Григорий Гладий, поэтому, некоторые арии золотой голос Квебека исполняет на украинском! В конце концов, чем Трансильвания не украинская часть Карпат для Квебека?
Мюзикл получился интересным и необычным, но его мировой раскрутке помешал кризис. Хотя Брюно не оставляет надежду, что жизнь его любимого «бессмертного» детища еще продлится.
Также Пельтье продолжил гастролировать по Канаде. Его концерты всегда поражают высочайшим профессионализмом, энергетикой, драйвом и душевностью, и проходят в семейной дружеской атмосфере.
Европу же певец визитами не баловал, лишь изредка гастролируя во Франции. Но европейские поклонники не желали забыть его и смириться.
Дальше всех пошли славянки - ведь для наших женщин нет ничего невозможного. Девушки из фан- клуба Пельтье сотворили настоящее чудо. Можно сказать, они сломали устоявшуюся схему шоу-биза «Вот вам формат и потребляйте». Они нашли промоутера прогрессивных взглядов и предложили ему сделать всю работу за него и полностью обеспечить концерты, если он привезет им Брюно. Они взяли на себя пиар в сети и раздачу флаеров, и без всякой рекламы собрали 2 аншлага в избалованной гастролерами Москве. Это невероятный и беспрецедентный случай для отечественного шоу-бизнеса.
И таких уникальных концертов Москва еще не знала! Зал, состоящий из почти полутора тысяч поклонников, съехавшихся из разных стран, не уставал поражать сюрпризами артиста, а он в ответ изумлял зрителей. Эта эстафета любви и восхищения создавала волшебную атмосферу. Брюно жег в разных жанрах - завывая сиреной в хард-роке, заставляя рыдать от лирических песен и потрясая зал оперой, неузнаваемо преображаясь на глазах в каждой роли и оставаясь удивительно искренним... Он носился метеором, говорил по-русски ( Брюно специально готовился с преподавателем из уважения к публике), и под финал, благодаря мощи своего голоса, даже спел на весь зал без микрофона, вплетая во французскую классику Бреля русские слова о любви.
Поклонницы заваливали Брюно букетами, подпевали ему на любых языках, махали флажками Квебека и трогательными баннерами со словами из его песен, и под финал весь зал покрылся табличками "Merci, Bruno!" Певец не мог сдерживать эмоций. А поклонники выяснили, что, оказывается, их кумир в жизни еще лучше, чем они могли себе представить.
Директор Театра Эстрады подчеркнул, что за всю свою историю театр не знал подобных концертов.
Брюно, который привык все делать по максимуму, потрясен невероятной отдачей нашей публики и горит желанием взять реванш. Если учесть то, что он дал зрителям в Москве - украинской публике остается только позавидовать.
Побывав на живом - более чем живом! - концерте, в этого артиста невозможно не влюбиться. И что самое приятное - любовь эта взаимная.

----------


## Rnt

Фрагмент концерта в Одессе 21 мая 2010, Медли из мюзиклов Нотр Дам де Пари, Дракула,Легенда о Джимми, Стармания

----------


## Ciara

и сколько стоят билетики?

----------


## Rnt

Были от 350 до 1500, но не знаю остались ли самые дешёвые ещё....

----------


## OlgaY

Здорово!!! Брюно снова в Одессе!!! Прошлый раз брала билет в 17 й ряд, очень понравился концерт! Знала, что будет незабываемо, но ТАКОГО не ожидала!!! В этот раз взяла билеты поближе - в 8й ряд! Логично в третий приезд перебраться в первый ряд

----------


## Rnt

> В этот раз взяла билеты поближе - в 8й ряд! Логично в третий приезд перебраться в первый ряд


 
А я, не долго думая, с 19 ряда перемещусь в первый :smileflag: .....а вот следующий раз ближе, разве что только оркестровая яма....

----------


## Rnt

Потрясающий по красоте флешмоб,который устроили Брюно в декабре 2010 года на "НДДП ле концерт"

----------


## Rnt



----------


## mifistosz

хороший концерт будет!!!!!!!
кому нужны билеты, еще есть
093 683 91 36 звоним

----------


## vadimus

> хороший концерт будет!!!!!!!
> кому нужны билеты, еще есть
> 093 683 91 36 звоним


 мне нравится приписочка "ещё". билеты, в принципе есть! ажиатаж устраивай в день концерта, когда на руках останутся е билеты, которые вы уже выкупили, бизнесмены  :smileflag: )))

----------


## Rnt



----------


## Rnt

Да простит меня группа Полис, но это исполнение лучше оригинала :smileflag: 





......осталось ждать меньше месяца

----------


## Rnt

Ура!!!! НДДП ле-концерт - в Париже в декабре!!!! Эх.....

----------


## Rnt

Небольшое интервью - 15 апреля 2011, Монреаль  :smileflag: 






Перевод :

Оператор Бобби: Мотор!

- (укр) Доброго ранку! (рус) Доброе утро, мои дорогие дорогие друзья! (фр) Доброе утро, друзья мои! Мне очень не терпится увидеть вас, но сейчас я приглашаю вас проследовать за мной этим утром со мной на работу, в театр Сен-Дени. Поедем.

- Здравствуйте, мои друзья! Брюно Пельтье, Квебек, я хотел бы назначить вам встречу в Минске 17 мая во Дворце Спорта, затем 19 мая в Одессе в музкомедии и наконец в Киеве во Дворце Украины -20 мая. Это мой сольный концерт и это встреча. Мне не терпится вас там увидеть. (рус) Спасибо!

- (англ) Доброе утро! Доброе утро!

- (фр) Спектакль "Дочери Калеба", который является новым мюзиклом, в котором я участвую, исполняю роль Наполеона... и мы начали неделю назад... и постановщики, продюсеры хотели сегодня подшлифовать . Поэтому мы так рано в театре, что объясняет... обычно я не завтракаю в театре, в гримерке, но сегодня именно такой случай, специально для вашей передачи.  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag: 

- Я стараюсь придерживаться здорового образа жизни. Я не ем много по утрам, лишь столько, сколько нужно для того, чтобы держаться на ногах и быть в состоянии работать. В течение дня, когда у меня есть перерывы в работе я могу также заняться спортом, потому что ежевечерние выступления на сцене требуют сохранять ясность мысли и всегда быть в хорошей форме. Таким образом, дневные занятия спортом очень помогают быть способным выступать вечером на сцене.

- Я воплотил в жизнь намного больше, чем мечтал в 13-14 лет. Я мечтал заниматься музыкой. Я не мечтал обязательно стать певцом. И когда мысль попробовать... (поправляется) заняться этой профессией, этой жизнью артиста...  я никогда не представлял, что буду петь на европейских сценах, в Англии, США, по всей Канаде, конечно же, и теперь в Восточной Европе: в России, Белоруссии, Украине, вскоре - в Польше. Для меня это сюрприз. Я иду от сюрприза к сюрпризу год за годом. Мечтать хорошо. И хорошо также позволять жизни удивлять себя и смиренно принимать то, что происходит. Собирать эти подарки и получать в то же время счастье. Идти навстречу другим, идти к людям, у которых другая культура, другой исторический багаж, мы настолько обменялись своими... У меня впечатление, будто я попал в школу жизни, путешествуя благодаря своей профессии.

- Упорный. Настойчивый. И всё более мудрый. (Смеется)

- Это мой второй визит в Украину с сольным концертом. И это опять-таки в рамках того же турне, которое я делал раньше, в прошлом году. За исключением того, что на этот раз в придачу к той программе, которую я уже представил, я хочу спеть немного больше песен из "Нотр-Дам де Пари", потому что я знаю, что там есть фаны, но также есть много людей, которые придут на концерт из любопытства, которые не знают всех моих песен, но знают "Нотр-Дам", в котором я участвовал. Таким образом, новинкой этих концертов будет то, что там есть весь мой сольный репертуар и часть, которая касается, некоторых песен "Нотр-Дама".

- Что я нахожу привлекательным в поездках в другие страны, (уточняет) в вашу, - это история. У нас, в Канаде, история насчитывает около 400 лет, тогда как приезжаешь к вам со всем вашим историческим багажом за тысячу и более лет, который можно увидеть, к которому можно прикоснуться через архитектуру, через встречи с людьми, которые нам объясняют, что происходило, в том числе и мировые в... две последние мировые войны *интересно, а как на Западе считают? у них больше? пардон за невежество shy *, всё, что могло случиться. Это крайне интересно для нас, которые видели всё это в исторических книгах. И быть сейчас в турне в ваших странах и видеть не на картинке в книге, а на месте констатировать культурное богатство - это действительно очень интересно.

- Там есть фаны, которые хорошо знают материал и которые создают хорошую атмосферу, потому что это будет второй-третий раз, когда я даю концерты в России-Украине, это будет мой первый раз в Минске. Я надеюсь на любознательную публику, которая готова открывать. Там есть те, кто хорошо знают материал и которые создают хорошую атмосферу, с которыми у меня уже много общего благодаря интернету и прошлым спектаклям. У нас были действительно прекрасные вечера, и музыканты, техники, я сам с огромным энтузиазмом возвращаемся к вам.

- У меня было два увлечения в жизни: спорт и музыка. Эти увлечения всегда шли рядом. Музыка - это средство, с помощью которого я зарабатываю на жизнь, это моя профессия. И параллельно я всегда продолжал заниматься спортом. Возможно, я бы стал учителем по физкультуре для молодёжи или тренером, если бы у меня не получилось с моей профессией. Сейчас я занимаюсь велоспортом, йогой, ходьбой, боксом. Мне нравятся многие виды спорта. В той степени, в которой я ещё способен ими заниматься.

О.Б.: В Украине говорят, что настоящий, достойный мужчина должен построить дом, посадить дерево и вырастить ребёнка. Твоё мнение по этому вопросу?
- Красивая фраза. Я думаю, что я уже построил дом, посадил деревья, деревьЯ *подчёркивает множественное число*, вырастил ребёнка, сына, которому уже 20 лет. И к этому я добавил бы, я думаю, ориентируясь на мои ценности, чтобы быть настоящим мужчиной, нужно иметь честь, этические убеждения и придерживаться их. Это предполагает, что когда иногда мы встречаемся с людьми, которые думают не так, как мы, мы способны отстаивать вопреки всему и всем свои идеи и мнения. И я думаю, что это для настоящего мужчины или настоящей женщины... Это люди, которыми я восхищаюсь и которых я уважаю.

- Какие у тебя планы на 2011-2012 годы??
- На 2011 у меня много планов. Я продолжаю турне, у меня намечены симфонические концерты, "Дочери Калеба", в декорациях которого мы сейчас находимся, который является квебекским мюзиклом и в котором я участвую, и кроме того, я готовлю новый альбом, который должен будет выйти либо весной, либо осенью 2012, чтобы вновь поехать в турне, в новое турне, с новым спектаклем, новой концепцией.

- Как говорят "спасибо" - (рус) спасибо.
- Спасибо!

/ перевод взят с сайта http://brunopelletier-ru.gip-gip.com/forum /

* "Дочери Калеба" - "Les Filles de Caleb"  L'Opera-Folk - новый музыкальный спектакль в котором Брюно   принимает участие

----------


## Rnt

тут такое дело...одна хорошая девушка серьёзно заболела, на столько серьёзно, что теперь уже ясно, что ни о каком концерте не может быть и речи (должна была приехать из Киева)...Попросила меня написать тут, может кого заинтересует её билет - 3 ряд 10 место 1400 грн. 
Пишите в личку, если что....

----------


## Rnt

Ура, прорыв в радиоэфирном пространстве Одессы -на радио Фил появились песни Брюно

----------


## Rnt

Фанский ролик для Москвы - им ещё ждать полгода, -нам всего две недели :smileflag:

----------


## Rnt

Песня, которая на прошлогоднем одесском концерте, звучала последней и стала контрольным в голову.....

----------


## mifistosz

заказ и бронь билетов по тел 093 683 91 36

----------


## Rnt

Брюно уже в Минске!

http://www.kp.ru/daily/25685.5/890860/?geo=1

а медведей, всё меньше :smileflag:

----------


## !Катька!

Есть 2 билета на Брюно Пельтье! Музкомедия, 19 мая, 19-00.

 12 ряд!! Цена за оба билета 1000 грн !

----------


## Rnt

Вчера у Брюно был концерт в Минске! Порвал зал в клочья! Пел почти все свои арии из Нотра, а так же (из нового для нас) добавил несколько роковых песен, зрители как всегда стояли на ушах.....Так что, помимо того что будем наслаждаться романтическими балладами, готовим руки для рокерской козы )))

----------


## Helena

Концерт в Одессе супер, как всегда Маэстро завел народ до экстаза, но как-то маловато будет :smileflag: )) Вроде бы меньше песен спел, чем прошлый раз?

----------


## Rnt

Концерт БОМБА!!!!! ПОТРЯСАЮЩЕЕЕЕ! Ещё круче чем год назад.....Брюно выложился ТАК - слов не подберу.....
Концерт длился часа полтора, но он так работал, что мне самой уже хотелось чтоб он отдохнул, потому что нельзя себя так публике отдавать, он же не железный.....МЕГА-спасибо организатору!!!!

----------


## smily_k

Ой девочки, завидую вам белой завистью!!!! Делитесь впечатлениями и фотками буду себе представлять))))))

----------


## Helena

Песня из "Ноттра"

----------


## Rnt

Helena - я тебя люблю!!!!!!!! Спасибо!!!!!!
Я сейчас тоже кое-что дам

----------


## Rnt

Брюно порвал зал на куски, помимо того что он пел как всегда прекрасно, на пределе своих возможностей, а точнее запредельно - он ещё и шутил и ТАК отжигал, к концу концерта - это было уже сумасшествие....Удивительный человек, удивительный артист......
*smily_k* - солнышко, ты не попала на концерт? -сочувствую....вот жаль что из-за нашей нестабильной (хотелось применить более резкое слово) ситуации в стране, далеко не все достойные настоящие поклонники могут позволить себе пойти на концерт, даже при огромном желании.....

----------


## Rnt

вот тут был флешмоб с светящимися телефонами -весь зал в огнях





сильнейший расколбас плюс ударная установка))))) - это конец концерта






контрольный в голову......

----------


## Rnt

ребятки, кто был на концерте, -напишите свои отзывы, ну такой артист заслуживает капельку вашего труда, а то у меня впечатление что я сама с собой разговариваю, читателей много - но почти все молчат....Оставьте хорошую память после концерта в виде ваших эмоций, пока они ещё теплы и горячи

----------


## Helena

Писать даже грустно, такой долгожданный концерт пролетел как 5 минут, и в душе  осталось двойственное чувство солнечного настроения и в то же время опустошения, что ВСЕ уже ПРОШЛО....Ходила бы каждый месяц  :smileflag: ))   А если серьезно, то мне даже  не с кем сравнить такой уровень отдачи и профессионализма артиста .

----------


## Rnt

Это всегда так.....я даже сама с собой шучу "Есть ли жизнь после концерта Пельтье? :smileflag: "...."Как жить дальше....?".
 Когда теперь в следующий раз мы такое увидим, не известно.....
И действительно - сравнить не с кем.....

----------


## ЛенчиK

Анестезия поверхностного слоя головного мозга и черепной коробки еще не отпустила, т.е. крыша моя еще не возвращалась....
Пришла домой вчера, а дочка мне говорит: "что-то ты немногословная, в прошлом году :"вау! вау!"....." 
А я даже сказать ничего не могла... 
Какое счастье, что ОН есть!
Пусть у НЕГО все будет так, как ОН хочет!
Пусть хранят его все ангелы, и те, кто рангом по-выше! 
Это самый лучший голос! Замечательный, искренний, юморной, ТАЛАНТИЩЕ!



> Когда теперь в следующий раз мы такое увидим, не известно.....


 Ренаточка, будем надеяться, что это уже стало доброй традицией: *каждый год, в мае месяце*, мы ходим на Брюно Пельтье!

Спасибо за выкладки!.... с удовольствием ..... смотришь-не насмотришься!

----------


## smily_k

Да нет, я не из-за нестабильности (если б из-за нее, то я бы наверное пошла вагоны с углем разгружать, лишь бы попасть на самое великое событие года в Одессе))))), просто у меня родился сынок и он еще совсем маленький, я так надеялась, что концерт будет в ноябре и мы уже подрастем, я просто буду надеяться, что он еще даст в Одессе не один концерт и вот тогда уже и я оттянусь вместе с вами)))))))

----------


## Rnt

*smily_k* -ВАУ!!!!!! Поздравляем!!!!!! так это же прекрасно!!!!!! этот маленький мужчина в твоей жизни главнее чем Брюно!!!
*ЛенчиК* -ок, мы все тут согласные ходить каждый год на концерт Пельтье. :smileflag: 

















 -ещё один контрольный....

----------


## ЛенчиK

> .......просто у меня родился сынок .....)))))))


 Ухтышка!   Поздравляю!!! Тьфу на вас обоих!!!

----------


## smily_k

Спасибо большое!! Мы уже тут взращиваем маленького фаната)))))

----------


## ЛенчиK

> Спасибо большое!! Мы уже тут взращиваем маленького фаната)))))


 Не, "фанат" - мне не очень нравится.... само понятие ка-то сковывает свободную волю....
Пусть он будет "ценителем прекрасного"...  :smileflag:

----------


## Rnt

У меня тоже есть шестилетний поклонник Брюно, который был на концерте! :smileflag:

----------


## ЛенчиK

> У меня тоже есть шестилетний поклонник Брюно, который был на концерте!


 Ну и как молодежь восприняла "дяденьку"?

----------


## Rnt

Он для него не дяденька, а Брюно Пельтье :smileflag: 
Он его творчество хорошо знает, ну и НДДП у него вне конкуренции конечно же...Он вполне осознанно шёл на концерт - знал к кому :smileflag:

----------


## smily_k

Ой какая прелесть))))) Я тоже так хочу идти на концерт любимого Брюно за ручку с любимым сыночком))))

----------


## ЛенчиK

*Транскрипция радио-передачи
*
23.05.2011 Брюно Пельтье

Акопян: Друзья, доброе утро! В столицу с кратким дружественным визитом приехал золотой голос Квебека, композитор и автор песен Брюно Пельтье. Здравствуйте месье Пельтье

Пельтье: Привет!

Зуфарова: В начале ноября при информационной поддержке Радио 7 Брюно планирует дать два концерта в Москве. Мы первыми узнаем подробности и надеемся, что это интервью доставит огромное удовольствие всем поклонникам музыканта. Рада Вас видеть, Брюно, доброе утро!

П: Доброе утро!

А: Вы пробуете себя в абсолютно разных жанрах (джаз, рок, рок-н-ролл, бывают тяжелые элементы в Вашей музыке). Что Вам ближе всего?

П: Я, как исполнитель, хочу пробовать себя в разных жанрах.  Как и многие, я экспериментировал, но в результате, по истечении 20 лет, все равно приходишь к чему-то, чем действительно надо заниматься всерьез. В молодости я был очень многогранен и пробовал себя во всем. В таком возрасте хочется «примерить на себя все одежки».

З: Тем не менее, про Вас до сих пор говорят, что вы человек, от которого не знаешь, что ожидать… Что является стимулом для поиска новых форм самовыражения?

П: Голос – это как музыкальный инструмент. Надо понять, в каком звучании он может впечатлить слушателей. Если мы говорим, например, о классической музыке,  то тут должна быть определенная поддержка, то есть то, на что голос опирается.  Если речь идет о джазе, то это - импровизация. Ну, а если это рок, то обязательно должны быть соответствующие тексты, драйв, интенсивность и шоу, как таковое.

А: На концертах вы всегда выступаете одним и тем же составом, будь то исполнение джаза или рока. В студии Вы работаете также или, например, джазовые музыканты отдельно записываются?

П: Когда у меня был полностью джазовый концерт, я специально приглашал троих джазменов, которые работали со мной не только на концерте, но и записывались в студии. Когда проходил симфонический концерт, я работал с дирижером и симфоническим оркестром.  То же самое касается и чисто эстрадных концертов. И я понял, что работая с разными музыкантами, я у них учусь.

А: Брюно Пельтье сам слушает музыку?

П: Конечно, я очень люблю слушать музыку. У меня большая коллекция, от Моцарта до Металлики.

А: Можете назвать пять любимых исполнителей?

П: Ну, из групп, играющих прогрессив-рок, это Dream Theater, из джазовых исполнителей - Kurt Elling, очень люблю британскую поп-рок команду Elbow.  Led Zeppelin – это дань моим старым привязанностям, я по-прежнему, остаюсь ценителем этой группы. Если бы у меня перед глазами была моя коллекция, я мог бы назвать еще многих прекрасных исполнителей. Тот же  Sting мне очень нравится!

З: Исполнителей, поющих на французском языке, часто привлекает красивая мелодичная русская музыка. Патрисия Каас, например, записала песню «Очи черные». А у Вас не возникало желания исполнить песню на русском языке?

П: У меня уже есть кое-какой опыт. Во время спектакля «От любви до смерти» я спел песню на украинском языке.  В перспективе я бы хотел спеть какую-нибудь популярную песню и на русском. Может быть, я сделаю смешанный вариант - спою на французском и на русском.

А: И эта песня войдет в альбом?

П: Я не могу гарантировать, что она войдет уже в следующий альбом, возможно, в качестве бонус-трека – не исключено. В любом случае в ближайшее время я запишу песню на русском языке.

А: Хочу задать вопрос, Вы только не обижайтесь… Я был на Вашем первом московском концерте. По моим ощущениям, на 70% зал был заполнен женщинами.

П: Ну извините! (смеются)

А: Не страшно, с этим живут!  Меня интересует, в других странах такая же картина или музыку Брюно Пельтье так сильно любят только женщины в России? Какое примерно процентное соотношение «мужчины-женщины»  в других странах?

П: Знаете, что касается концерта в России, для меня это было большим сюрпризом. Все-таки в других странах соотношение мужчин и женщин примерно 50 на 50. На концерте в Москве я увидел много молодых девушек в зале. Я не могу сказать, что мне это было неприятно.

А: Брюно, у Вас очень организованный фан-клуб. Я видел, как девушки бегали, помогали, организовывали всё мероприятие в зале…

П: В этом отличным подспорьем выступает Интернет. Он помогает мне формировать концертную программу. И я хочу отметить уникальную черту моих российских поклонников: они никогда не переступают черту. Никогда не ставят меня в неловкое положение и не спрашивают о том, что могло бы быть мне неприятно. Это очень сильно отличает их от моих поклонников из других стран!

З: Благодаря Вашим поклонникам, в ноябре состоится еще один концерт. Какая программа будет представлена?

П: Я стараюсь строить программу таким образом, чтобы каждый раз было что-то новое, звучали новые песни. В этот раз мы с моей командой будем исполнять много песен из мюзикла «Notre-Dame de Paris». До этого я выступал здесь с песнями исключительно собственного сочинения, но композиции из мюзикла  будто зажгли свечу между мной и русской публикой. В следующий раз я буду выступать с этой программой потому, что я хочу, чтобы пламя этой свечи постоянно освещало наши встречи.  Так что несколько песен я обязательно включу в новую программу.

А: А это будут именно Ваши партии? Мало ли, вдруг захочется «Belle» исполнить?!

П: Может быть! Очень неплохая идея! Почему нет?! Каждому исполнителю в этом мюзикле достались именно те партии, которые наиболее соответствуют его вокалу. Для моего голоса тоже нашлось немало песен. Исполнить «Belle» - это прекрасная идея, я к ней отнесусь со всем вниманием. Но «Бэль» - это великая песня, такая красивая. Вряд ли у кого-то возникнут возражения, если я ее все-таки исполню.

З: Насколько важно для Вас признание Ваших коллег по цеху и экспертов?

А: Я расширю вопрос. Предположим что-то Вы сделали очень хорошо, как Вам кажется. А в прессе критик дал Вашей работе плохую оценку. Вы расстроитесь или не обратите внимание?

П: Конечно, я расстроюсь. В последние несколько лет я вообще не читаю прессу - ни хорошую, ни плохую. Нужно всегда делать свою работу хорошо, но критику я не хочу читать. Я принял такое решение после записи одного альбома в моём родном Квебеке . Тогда появилась критика - не просто плохая, она была просто  злобной. И оставила тяжелый след. В конце концов, о какой бы большой звезде не шла речь, будь то Паваротти или Стинг, всегда есть те, кто в восторге и те, кому не нравится.

А: Но на что-то нужно ориентироваться…

П: Согласен. Но лично я очень редко получал критические замечания, которые были бы мне полезны и помогали идти вперед.

З: В Вашем багаже две премии - World Music Awards и целая коллекция наград «Золотой феликс». Что для Вас означают эти награды? Насколько они ценны? Их дают уже не критики, а профессионалы.

П: В этих призах есть две составляющие: мнение публики и мнение профессионалов. Меня в присуждении премий, прежде всего, трогает участие публики. Но также важно и мнение коллег, которые могут дать хороший совет. И это для меня имеет бОльшее значение, чем официальные награды.

А:  Говорят, что хобби музыканта – его музыка. Вы делаете музыку, слушаете музыку… А как Вы отдыхаете? Что помогает Вам отвлечься?

П:  У меня в жизни всегда было две страсти – спорт и музыка.  И если бы не стал музыкантом, то преуспел бы в спорте – работал бы детским тренером. Но спорт присутствует и в моей настоящей жизни, он помогает сохранять форму, быть в тонусе. Перелеты, изменение часовых поясов, жизненного графика и даже передвижение по сцене – всё это требует хорошей физической подготовки. Музыка и спорт – это одно целое для меня.

З: В юности Вы занимались карате. У Вас есть черный пояс. Приходилось когда-либо применять физическую силу для улаживания конфликтов?

А: Проще говоря, Вам доводилось объяснять, что с музыкантами шутки плохи, что можно и по «тыкве» получить?

П: Большинство людей все-таки мирно настроены. Мне именно такие встречи в основном выпадали в жизни. Мне не приходилось доказывать кулаками свою правоту. Что касается боевых искусств… Это было лет 20 назад, я принимал участие в серьезных боях, часто побеждал. Но я понял, что люди по своей природе не агрессивны.

З: Давайте пофантазируем. Вы такой жизнелюбивый, энергичный человек – вас сложно представить в кресле-качалке у камина. Каким Вы себя видите лет в 70?

П:  Надеюсь, что моих жизненных сил хватит, чтобы и в 70 лет заниматься музыкой, спортом, ездить на велосипеде, интересоваться жизнью, путешествовать и делать всё, чтобы не чувствовать себя развалиной!

А: Спасибо за интервью и за то, что нашли время для нас.

20 мая 2011

Радио 7


http://www.radio7.ru/news/?id=1638

----------


## Helena

Огромное спасибо за интерьвью!

----------


## ЛенчиK

Да всегда пожалуйста!

----------


## ЛенчиK

[QUOTE=ЛенчиK;20437202]
А по ссылке ходили? Там фотки улетные...

----------


## Helena

Да, фотки душевные :smileflag: ))

----------


## ЛенчиK

Фотографии с концерта в Киеве:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/artbazil/sets/72157626779068032/
или
https://picasaweb.google.com/bazil.rus/BrunoPelletierKiev20052011

----------


## Rnt

Фото с концерта в Одессе тут - журнал "Афиша Одессы" 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...57069247682004

----------


## Helena

Потрясающие фотки, спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## smily_k

Да уж, особенно последняя, такая проникновенная))))))))

----------


## ЛенчиK

Спасибо за фотки!
Мне одной кажется, что он на черно-белых даже лучше получается, чем на цветных?
Не, я понимаю, что наш любимчик "во всех, ты, душечка, нарядах - хороша", но все-же, в черно-белых он очень выразителен....

----------


## Rnt

Мне кажется хорош и в цвете и без него :smileflag: 
Просто есть фотки удачные и ОЧЕНЬ удачные, - вот последняя ч/б из очень удачных

----------


## smily_k

УРРА!! БРЮНО ПЕЛЬТЬЕ ЕДЕТ В КИЕЕВ!!!=)))))) 
Брюно Пельтье – золотой голос, ставший достоянием всей франкофонной музыки, звезда супер популярных мюзиклов NotreDamedeParis, Starmania, Dracula - Entrel`amouretlamort, человек, о дуете с которым мечтают многие артисты, обладатель многочисленных премий в мире музыки! Его концерты стали доброй традицией для нашей страны, однако, впервые певец посетит Киев с особой, рождественской программой!
«Концерт Рождественских песен» –это не вероятно добрые, новогодние песни, в которых каждая нота звенит атмосферой любимых праздников. На протяжении последних 8 лет их исполнение стало главным событием декабря на родине Брюно. Многочисленные отзывы с благодарностью являются лучшим подтверждением качества мероприятия.
И вот теперь украинскому зрителю предоставляется уникальная возможность ощутить дыхание приближающегося Рождества в компании великолепного, многими любимого исполнителя.
Концерт в Киеве пройдет в сопровождении симфонического оркестра под руководством канадского дирижера Ги Сент-Онжа, знаменитого не только своей работой со звездами мирового масштаба (такими, как, например, Селин Дион), но и способностью завораживать публику своими магическими жестами. Несомненно, его присутствие лишь прибавит концерту изюминку и шик, и сделает вечер по-настоящему волшебным.
Организаторы концерта обещают поклонникам таланта Брюно многочисленные приятные сюрпризы, дабы вечер стал еще более незабываемым!
Если и делать себе подарок к праздникам,то лишь в виде билета на самый теплый концерт декабря!

----------


## vasil_issa

Брюно Пельтье в Одессе  6 апреля 2014 - 19:00 , Театр Музкомедии   http://rest.od.ua/bruno-pelete

----------

